# A fun project I came up with...



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2017)

I ordered a Computer Monitor Mounting Arm and a Music stand top (I ordered the 18" wide version of this, but it's currently not listed on Amazon). Drilled out the mounting bracket for the music stand and screwed it onto the swing arm and there you go... a nice way for a board operator to have a script. Push it out of the way, when you don't need it. Swing it wherever you want it. A single hole through the desk and the arm bolts on very securely. There's a tension adjustment on the back for the vertical spring. It can hold a pretty big monitor so no problem holding a big script. 


Don't like the show, watch your script instead!


----------



## Amiers (Dec 8, 2017)

Fancy.


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm stealing the idea.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 8, 2017)

PSHH! Just one stand. What is this? Amateur Hour?



Step up Your Game!


----------



## Scarrgo (Dec 8, 2017)

That is awesome, not sorry, going to steal that....

Sesn


----------



## JohnD (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice, but should the "gafftaper module" be added to the Wiki? Maybe the "Gafftaper DDD"(Document Deployment Device-don't you see).


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 8, 2017)

Gee, I wish I could do something that newfangled but I'm stuck with this...


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2017)

I think we're going to add a second one for lights, but before we can I have to mount the monitor on an arm too.


----------



## Silicon_Knight (Dec 8, 2017)

I see metal music stands on CraigsList for $10 all the time...looks like it's time to steal this idea for the local Community Theatre! 

Come to think of it...I happen to have the top of a Wenger music stand on my workbench (trying to repair the failed drag on telescoping tube). If I use it for this it's a win-win! 

Now...I just need to figure out how can I make the Monitor arm quickly/easily clamp to a desk for our touring show....


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2017)

Silicon_Knight said:


> I see metal music stands on CraigsList for $10 all the time...looks like it's time to steal this idea for the local Community Theatre!
> 
> Come to think of it...I happen to have the top of a Wenger music stand on my workbench (trying to repair the failed drag on telescoping tube). If I use it for this it's a win-win!
> 
> Now...I just need to figure out how can I make the Monitor arm quickly/easily clamp to a desk for our touring show....



The temporary clamp on option that came with this particular monitor arm looked pretty good. It's rated to hold up to a 20lb monitor so it should be able to handle a script. I had the room and don't plan to remove it so I drilled the hole.


----------



## Van (Dec 8, 2017)

This is a really great idea! Well done!


----------



## JohnD (Dec 8, 2017)

Did you run the power cable for the light through the monitor arm?
Does your headphone ever decide to make changes on the touch screen? Maybe you could add a headphone hook to one side of the DDD.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 9, 2017)

JohnD said:


> Maybe you could add a headphone hook to one side of the DDD.


That's a great idea, and yes I did run the power cable through the arm.


----------



## RickR (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm amazed this hasn't been done before. Oh wait there's this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GATY6E6/?tag=controlbooth-20
but no light and certainly no com clip.

It's a great idea that I wish I'd thought of! Make it a areal product and I'll include it in my projects.


----------



## Silicon_Knight (Dec 10, 2017)

RickR said:


> I'm amazed this hasn't been done before. Oh wait there's this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GATY6E6/?tag=controlbooth-20
> but no light and certainly no com clip.
> 
> It's a great idea that I wish I'd thought of! Make it a areal product and I'll include it in my projects.



Wow, but it's $39 for just the document holder part - which means the arm is an additional cost. That seems pretty steep.

I just completed my project earlier today and used it for our matinee show (sorry, did not get pics today). It worked great!! It was so convenient by being able to instantly adjust it wherever I needed!


----------



## Silicon_Knight (Dec 10, 2017)

gafftaper said:


> The temporary clamp on option that came with this particular monitor arm looked pretty good. It's rated to hold up to a 20lb monitor so it should be able to handle a script. I had the room and don't plan to remove it so I drilled the hole.



Mine came in today. I couldn't tell from the Amazon pics whether it had a table clamp - it does - and very nice one. It's adjustable for everything from 0.25" to 3.5" - my Stage Manager was very jealous by the end of the show today - guess I'll be making a second one!


----------



## EWCguy (Dec 13, 2017)

Wait, is that a cassette deck? Fits right in with our booth. We have one monitor on a wall-mount, swing stand to block your view of the stage... Still need a script stand.

@sk8rsdad: How did you get the script and cues onto your ETC board??


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 13, 2017)

EWCguy said:


> @sk8rsdad: How did you get the script and cues onto your ETC board??



I imported an image into a magic sheet and dropped some control widgets on it. Some of the buttons are for navigating to another magic sheet view with another image and duplicate controls.

Please note that adding a lot of images is a sure way to bloat your show file so use sparingly and preferably with highly compressed image formats.


----------



## Amy Frank (Dec 14, 2017)

James - love the Q2Q comics on the wall!


----------

